# In the sweet spot



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Had a very interesting experience at the range yesterday.Shot 200 rds. 9 & 45 and things were going pretty well.Then the sweet spot started.We all have heard this but it is fun when you get in the groove.Front sight, front sight, front sight, we have all seen on YT Ron Avery and Rob Leatham demonstrate this.Eye locked on front sight, rear sight and target fuzzy when front sight returns to view squeeze it off and damn it hits on target every time.
It's just like a golf stroke.You know exactly what to do but it doesn't all ways happen.All I could see was that front sight.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Front Sight Focus........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rick9748 said:


> Had a very interesting experience at the range yesterday.Shot 200 rds. 9 & 45 and things were going pretty well.Then the sweet spot started.We all have heard this but it is fun when you get in the groove.Front sight, front sight, front sight, we have all seen on YT Ron Avery and Rob Leatham demonstrate this.Eye locked on front sight, rear sight and target fuzzy when front sight returns to view squeeze it off and damn it hits on target every time.
> It's just like a golf stroke.You know exactly what to do but it doesn't all ways happen.All I could see was that front sight.


















Great day of shooting, congrats on the feel good


----------

